# Help...Myles Burkett Foster Watercolor?



## matta514 (Jan 31, 2017)

Hi,

I am wondering if you all think this is an original watercolor by MBF? Any feedback on this would be greatly appreciated! There is some damage an the top right of the frame but the art is in excellent condition. Thanks! Matt.


----------



## matta514 (Jan 31, 2017)

The art alone measures 8 1/2 by 6 3/4.


----------

